# Freebie measuring tool, that is somewhere between an educated guess and a measured guestimate



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I keep one in my truck for trips to the lumberyard.


----------



## cebfish (Jan 15, 2011)

they ares a complete piece of junk most of the time end piece get bent hard to extend


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

Harbor Freight is a great source for certain tools. 
Anything that requires 'any' level of precision should be bought elsewhere.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

It's nice to have a freebie you can keep in a car or kitchen junk drawer and in each tool bag. But why they are marked in 64ths is beyond me. It makes it very tough to quickly make out more common divisions like 16ths or the rare 32nd. If you pull it out to almost the full 25 feet it probably will not retract again. The spring went in mine when I tried to do that and into the dumpster it went.


----------

